# Mojo Music in Oakville



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Anyone deal with these guys? Good bad? What's the reviews like?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I bought my Lollar pickup from there - paid over the phone, received it quick, pretty easy to deal with. I haven't actually visited their shop though. I don't recall any complaints on here, but then my memory isn't the greatest either.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Ya, I used to go there fairly often when I lived in Oakville. a tenant I had worked there for awhile.

Nice staff, unfortunately at the time a few yrs ago, most of what they carried wasn't really top name brand stuff. You wouldn't find an R9 or Mesa boogie there for instance. more novice-mid level guitars. I think as a startup they were still working on getting their dealership authorization for more brands. things may have changed since then.
the place is clean, a little on the smaller side, strong focus on lessons.
mistakes happen but I wouldn't worry about them being unethical, unlike that place in Mississauga.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Myself and two other GC forum members (and very good friends of mine) have done a reasonable amount of business with Mojo during the past few years. I have always enjoyed doing business with them and they have quite a large selection of products at various price points. I have ordered (guitar) electronics components from them and their shipping was fast and reasonable. The majority of my involvement with them has been selling on consignment. 

IIRC, they are the sole distributor for Heritage Guitars in Ontario. 

Peter, the owner, seems very knowledgeable and is friendly and enjoyable to talk to.

The last time I was there, I fell in love with this guitar...then I saw the price...LOL
Boucher Studio Goose 000-12Fret Acoustic


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I just wanted to check on the store before doing any online deals. Good to hear on the positive feedback.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

They are straight up people. No risk there. Their spot is getting better and better all the time.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

They had a feature on reverb, so i wouldnt be too worried about shipping.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I saw that piece on Reverb. I'm mainly just checking to feel better about doing business with someone new. I also remember having some shops from out east get torn apart on this site, unfortunately I don't remember who it was.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I also remember having some shops from out east get torn apart on this site, unfortunately *I don't remember who it was.*


It was likely L. A. Music in Mississauga.

The (previously known as) L. A. Music store in Brantford is now P. A. Music. They were so wise to change their name!! That is a wonderful family-run business with an excellent reputation (AFAIK).


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I've actually changed my
Mind about LA music. As a kid I found they place to be daunting. 

Now I have grown to respect their no bs attitude (with me anyway ). They were astute to get online in a big way early on. 

And it coincides with the change in ownership at the guitar shop across the street. I used to frequent that place a lot, and now I find it rather unwelcoming. I asked them for parts standing in their showroom. The sales guy told me that is easier for me to buy online. I said "I'm standing here in your shop needing a certain part that's in your parts bin on your tech's table and you're telling me that's it's easier for me to get what I'm looking for online? ". He said yes! 

That was my cue to exit stage left. Doomarss


----------



## eng2828 (Oct 9, 2015)

I've bought new and consignment gear from Mojo without issue. I find that Peter and Dillon are friendly and helpful, and that the in store parts selection to be decent as well. I'm typically in their store at least once a month. I used to frequent a different Oakville guitar store, but I like the hours/atmosphere better at Mojo.

Sent from my 6045I using Tapatalk


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

I have purchased from mojo online, service seemed very good, fast shipping, no complaints.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I bought a Sigma DR28V from them last year as a backup guitar. Gave me the sale price even though the sale had ended a week before and I didn't know about sale so they could have just let it slide. Had to bring in the guitar from Montreal I think it was and when I came back to pick it up he'd brought in two of them so I was able pick the better one. Kim Mitchel happened to be there that night when I went to get the guitar. Good people to deal with and I'd go there again for sure.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

> ....and they have quite a large selection of products at various price points..


I'm curious, what's the most expensive guitar you've ever seen there? It's been a few yrs, but I don't recall seeing anything north of $2k. Wonder if that's changed?

That's what I love about Cosmo. Lots of stuff for beginners, intermediate, and also high end $5k+ to dream about  that's also what made me tolerate LA Music. 
I found with Mojo, respectfully, that I only went there when I needed something. Whereas some of the other places were more of an occasion.
But again, not knocking mojo. Peter runs a good place and I hope he does well.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I have only ever bought small stuff at Mojo but it is a nice store and the staff were very helpful. They are all musicians selling to other musicians rather than as some business person selling to customers (if that makes sense).


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I don't recall seeing anything north of $2k. Wonder if that's changed?


Yes, it has. They have electric and acoustic guitars and amps north of 2K.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I don't recall seeing anything north of $2k. Wonder if that's changed?


Yes, it has. They have electric and acoustic guitars and amps north of 2K.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I bought my LP from Mojo (on consignment). They had 2 Heritage Lp guitars on the wall, one custom style and the other was the standard model (it was Paul's, the owner). 
They put me in their studio to try them out, they grabbed a Carr amp and let me wail away for an hour or so. It was probably the best service I've had and made for a very comfortable buying experience. Their parts wall was well stocked and pedal selection looked pretty good too.


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

I have purchased several things over the years at Mojo. Peter and Dillon are great. I have had them do guitar setups on several of my guitars and I have been satisfied with the work and costs.

I find that they have positioned themselves as more of a boutique guitar shop. Their selections of pedals are better than any other shop I've been to. They have many hard to find boutique pedals that LM doesn't carry. They also have really high-end guitars on the walls (PRS, Gibson's, Suhr etc...) 

I was there in March, and I saw The Tone King (youtube reviewer) browsing the store. I heard him tell Peter that he's been to hundreds of guitar shops around US and Canada and that Mojo is the nicest guitar shop he's ever been in.

Recently Peter, started an espresso bar in the shop, and he also sells some really good home-made hot sauce. The store has a lounge area with sofas... just a really cool vibe.

I'm not affiliated with Mojo. I'm just a repeat customer.

Hope that helps.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I received my pickups today, very happy. Good service and fast shipping. I went through the website and did the online live chat, first time I did that and it worked out well.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Mojo is an excellent shop. I would recommend them to anyone

I have bought a couple high end guitars there, and would do so again without hesitation

They have some cool amps too


----------

